# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > آموزش: GRID COMPUTING

## mohammad.oud

دوستان عزیز ، تخصص اصلی من و همچنین موضوع پایان نامه ام در رابطه به پیاده سازی و تحلیل سرعت محیط های GRID و پردازش و محاسبات به روش GRID است.

اگر سوالی داشتید من در خدمتم ، همینجا مطرح کنید تا با هم حلش کنیم    :لبخند:

----------


## hghyami

دوست عزیز منظور شما از grid computing چی‌ هست.  رو چه os hardware و غیره...

----------


## mohammad.oud

آها 

من بطور تخصصی روی  سیستم عامل *ویندوز* ، برنامه نویسی به روش *Thread*  در پلتفرم *Alchemi * و *Aneka*  کار کردم  در استاندارد GRIDBUS

----------


## moamsa

> دوستان عزیز ، تخصص اصلی من و همچنین موضوع پایان نامه ام در رابطه به پیاده سازی و تحلیل سرعت محیط های GRID و پردازش و محاسبات به روش GRID است.
> 
> اگر سوالی داشتید من در خدمتم ، همینجا مطرح کنید تا با هم حلش کنیم


سلام
منم این ترم با تاخیر واسه انتخاب موضوع پروژه اقدام کردم که استادم همین موضوع شما رو به من داده
خواهشا هر کمکی که میتونید به من بکنید ممنون میشم

----------


## mohammad.oud

> سلام
> منم این ترم با تاخیر واسه انتخاب موضوع پروژه اقدام کردم که استادم همین موضوع شما رو به من داده
> خواهشا هر کمکی که میتونید به من بکنید ممنون میشم




سلام دوست عزیز

آره یکم دیر به فکر افتادین اما اشکالی نداره

دقیقا موضوع پایان نامه رو بنویسید و این که چه شهری هستین و چه دانشگاهی؟

اول ببینیم  پروژتون در چه سطحیه تا بعد شروع کنیم.

شاد و سلامت باشید

----------


## king programmer

سلام دوست ارجمند و گرامی امیدوارم شاد و سلامت باشید
تو درس شبکه در مقطع کاردانی برای ارائه به من موضوع grid computing پیشنهاد شده من یه چیزایی رو تو اینترنت پیدا کرده ام اما کلی گویی کرده.
اما استاد میگه باید به طور تخصصی باشه. شما در این زمینه کتاب pdf یا هر چیز دیگه ای  دارین که به دردم بخوره 
خیلی ممنون میشم.  :لبخند:

----------


## mohammad.oud

> سلام دوست ارجمند و گرامی امیدوارم شاد و سلامت باشید
> تو درس شبکه در مقطع کاردانی برای ارائه به من موضوع grid computing پیشنهاد شده من یه چیزایی رو تو اینترنت پیدا کرده ام اما کلی گویی کرده.
> اما استاد میگه باید به طور تخصصی باشه. شما در این زمینه کتاب pdf یا هر چیز دیگه ای  دارین که به دردم بخوره 
> خیلی ممنون میشم.



سلام دوست عزیز

اول بفرمایین که پروژتون چیه؟ گفتن پیاده سازی و برنامه نویسی کنید؟ یا این که فقط کنفرانسه و شما میخوایین گرید رو معرفی کنید؟

من هر کمکی بتونم بهتون می کنم

شاد باشین و موفق

----------


## king programmer

سلام 
ببخشید من خیلی دیر اومدم
پروژه پیاده سازی گرید نیست، فقط کنفرانس برای معرفی گرید است.
واقعا ممنونم، شما فرشته نجات من هستید :لبخند: 
آیا میتونید کمکم کنید
خیلی دیر شده   :اشتباه:  ولی بازهم میشه کاری کرد
لطفااااااااااا کمکم کنید :ناراحت:

----------


## nasawish

> دوستان عزیز ، تخصص اصلی من و همچنین موضوع پایان نامه ام در رابطه به پیاده سازی و تحلیل سرعت محیط های GRID و پردازش و محاسبات به روش GRID است.
> 
> اگر سوالی داشتید من در خدمتم ، همینجا مطرح کنید تا با هم حلش کنیم


 سلام دوست عزیز . خسته نباشید.
من ترم قبل شبکه پیشرفته(کارشناسی ارشد) داشتم.موضوع ارائه ام هم در مورد زمانبندی گرید بود.حالا رسیدیم به مرحله پیاده سازی. استاد هم میگه باید یه ایده بدید و ضمنا نتایج شبیه سازیشو میخواد که هیچ میگه باید حتما یه مقاله هم بنویسید.خلاصه از اول ترم کارمون شده فقط تحقیق در مورد زمانبندی گرید.
با هزار بدبختی نرم افزار شبیه سازیشو گیر آوردم.حتما باهاش کار کردین.اسمش گرید سیم هستش. حالا مونده ایده اونم پیداش کردم.میخوام با ترکیب دو الگوریتم فازی و مورچگان زمانبندی رو شبیه سازی کنم.ولی دیگه کم آوردم.نمیدونم چه جوری شروع کنم.خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید.

----------


## mohammad.oud

سلام دوست من
می‌تونید به دانشگاه امیرکبیر یه سری بزنید اونجا شبیه سازی گرید و... یه کارهایی انجام شده با gridsim 
پروفسوری هم هستن در دانشگاه ملبورن استرالیا که هندی تبار هستن و خیلی خوش برخورد، کافیه بهشون ایمیل بزنید تا خیلی سریع جوابتون رو بدن
وب سایتی هم دارند در مورد گرید و کلود، به آدرس http://www.gridbus.org/
میتونید لینک ها دانلود مختلف به همراه آدرس ایمیل و .. رو از لینک بردارید
ببخشید که بیشتر نمی تونم کمکی بکنم چون خودم هم درگیر پروژه هستم
موفق باشید
حتما نتیجه تحقیقاتتون رو هم در اختیار دوستان توی این وب سایت قرار بدین که همه استفاده کنند
وقت بخیر

----------


## nasawish

> سلام دوست من
> می‌تونید به دانشگاه امیرکبیر یه سری بزنید اونجا شبیه سازی گرید و... یه کارهایی انجام شده با gridsim 
> پروفسوری هم هستن در دانشگاه ملبورن استرالیا که هندی تبار هستن و خیلی خوش برخورد، کافیه بهشون ایمیل بزنید تا خیلی سریع جوابتون رو بدن
> وب سایتی هم دارند در مورد گرید و کلود، به آدرس http://www.gridbus.org/
> میتونید لینک ها دانلود مختلف به همراه آدرس ایمیل و .. رو از لینک بردارید
> ببخشید که بیشتر نمی تونم کمکی بکنم چون خودم هم درگیر پروژه هستم
> موفق باشید
> حتما نتیجه تحقیقاتتون رو هم در اختیار دوستان توی این وب سایت قرار بدین که همه استفاده کنند
> وقت بخیر


سلام.خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون.

----------


## gilda28

سلام
موضوع پروژه من تحلیل یکی ازالگوریتم های grid هست،بایداز چه منابعی استفاده کنم؟

----------


## mohammad.oud

> سلام
> موضوع پروژه من تحلیل یکی ازالگوریتم های grid هست،بایداز چه منابعی استفاده کنم؟



سلام دوست عزیز، الگوریتم های مختلفی درگرید وجود داره، مثل الگوریتم های کشف منابع بیکار، یا مرتب سازی منابع بر اساس ظرفیت حافظه یا cpu و...
بهتره یک کتاب در مورد گرید مطالعه کنید، معمولا الگوریتم های اولیه توی کتاب ها معرفی شده
خیلی از این الگوریتم ها مختص به گرید نیستند، الگوریتم های پیچیده ی ریاضی و هندسی هستند که توی گرید هم کاربرد دارند، توی wikipedia هم می تونید تعدایشون رو مطالعه کنید
همچنین اگه به مقالات IEEE دسترسی دارید، اونجا هم پره از این الگوریتم ها

----------


## anshan

سلام به همه دوستان
من پاسخ همه شما رو خوندم.و دیدم بهتر مخاطبم همه دوستان باشند چون حس میکنم همه شون می تونن کمک کنند.
دوستان من تو کارشناسی ارشدم و پند تا پروژه با gride دارم.اول میخواستم یکی از دوستان لطف کنن بهم بگن که grid computing با cloud computing چه فرقی داره،کدوم جدیدتر و میشه بیشر روش کار کرد.
مرسی

----------


## gilda28

ممنون از راهنمایی

----------


## mohammad.oud

> سلام به همه دوستان
> من پاسخ همه شما رو خوندم.و دیدم بهتر مخاطبم همه دوستان باشند چون حس میکنم همه شون می تونن کمک کنند.
> دوستان من تو کارشناسی ارشدم و پند تا پروژه با gride دارم.اول میخواستم یکی از دوستان لطف کنن بهم بگن که grid computing با cloud computing چه فرقی داره،کدوم جدیدتر و میشه بیشر روش کار کرد.
> مرسی


سلام دوست عزیز سوالات شما خیلی کلیه و با یک جستجوی ساده توی اینترنت جوابش پیدا می‌شه

حالا بصورت اجمالی توضیح می‌دم

گرید: فرض کنید شما یه نرم‌افزار خیلی تخصصی و پیچیده دارین که روی سیستم های خانگی نمی‌شه نصبش کرد. چون مثلا 16 گیگابایت RAM می‌خواد، یا مثلا یه کارت گرافیکی خیلی قوی می‌خواد و...

خب شما که توانایی خرید همچین سیستمی رو ندارید ولی از چندتا از دوستاتون می‌خوایین که برای یک روز کامپیوترها یا لپ تاپ هاشون رو به شما بدن. 
شما از طریق روش های گرید، این چندتا کامپیوتر و لپتاپ رو به هم وصل می‌کنید و اون نرم افزار روی همه‌ی اونها اجرا می‌کنید!
یعنی به طریقی تونستید که از مجموع سخت افزاری همه‌ی اون کامپیوتر ها به عنوان یک کامپیوتر واحد استفاده کنید.

حالا این مثال کوچکی بود! فرض کنید میلیون ها کامپیوتر خانگی رو به هم وصل کنیم !!! باهاشون می‌شه بزرگترین و پیچیده ترین مسائل ریاضی و تحقیقاتی رو حل کرد! (که البته الآن هم انجام می‌شه)


کلود:
فضای ابری یا کلود، میشه گفت برعکس گرید ــه
فرض کنید شما یه بازی جدید گرفتین که گرافیکش خیلی بالاست و کامپیوترتون نمی‌تونه اجراش کنه.
حالا یه شرکتی پیدا می‌شه بهتون می‌گه اگه شما دسترسی به یه سرعت بالای اینترنتی دارین، ما به شما این امکان رو می‌دیم که شما این بازی رو روی سیستم ما نصب کنی و شما از طریق کامپیوتر خودت باهاش بازی کنی!
یعنی پردازش های گرافیکی روی کامپیپوتر اونها با سرعت انجام بشه و شما هم با سرعت بالای اینترنتی خودتون تصاویر رو دریافت کنید و به بازی ادامه بدین!

یا مثلا فرض کنید شما به یک هارد درایو 100000 ترابایتی احتیاج دارین که یه سری داده رو برای چند رو نگه داره. خب اگه بخوایین همچین هارد درایوی رو بخرین که خیلی باید هزینه کنید. پس شما میان یه فضای ابری اجاره می‌کنید و همه داده ها رو روی اون قرار می‌دین! این داده ها از هرجای جهان برای شما قابل دسترسیه و شما هم فقط اجاره اون چند روز رو می‌دین و صرفه جویی می‌کنید، نیاز هم نیست هار درایو رو با خودتون جابجا کنید، فقط کافیه به یه اینترنت پر سرعت دسترسی داشته باشید.



در مورد سوال دوم
که گفتین کدوم بهتره؟
باید بگم هیچ کدوم بهتر نیست! هر دو یه کاربردی دارن.
گرید برای کارهای بزرگ و بین المللی استفاده می‌شه و بیشتر در بحث استفاده در کارخانه ها، مراکز تحقیقاتی و انرژی و فضایی و ... و هرچیزی که نیاز به منابع عظیم پردازشی و .. داشته باشه.
کلود بیشتر برای مصارف خانگی و به اصطلاحح تجاری استفاده می‌شه. مثل همون مثال هایی که براش زدم.

سوال سوم
کدوم جدید تره؟
مباحث ابری خیلی جدید تر هستن ولی در پیاده سازی و ساخت فضا های ابری از مباحث گرید استفاده می‌شه چون بالاخره وقتی می‌خواهید یک ابر قدرتمند بسازید که بقیه بتونند پردازش ها و فایل ها و ... را روی اون انجام بدن، نیاز به سخت افزار های بزرگ و قدرتمند و... داره، و این کار هم فقط از طریق گرید قابل انجامه

سوال چهارم
روی کدوم میشه بیشتر کار کرد؟
از اونجایی که پروژه های گرید معمولا پروژه های بزرگی هستن و معمولا در مورد مسائل کوچک و کم اهمیت کاربرد چندانی ندارند، زیاد نمی‌تونید منابع کاربردی و سودمند پیدا کنید، کتاب و مقاله های زیادی در مورد گرید هست ولی اکثرا بحث های الگوریتمی و تکنیکال هستن تا پیاده سازی.
ولی کلود از اونجایی که در کارهای روزانه خیلی کاربرد پیدا کرده و از کوچکترین کارها مثل آپلود کردن فایل روی کلود تا بزرگترین اون ها مثل اجرا یک سیستم عامل روی کلود و ... به راحتی می‌تونید کتاب و مقاله و فایل اجرایی و ... پیدا کنید.


پنجم
اینو خودم اضافی بنویسم :)
در هر دو مورد یعنی هم کلود و هم گرید، دو بخش برای کار و تحقیق  وجود داره
بخش سخت افزاری 
بخش نرم‌افزای

که هر کدوم بحث ها جالب و زیبایی داره


موفق باشید

----------


## Kia_MLS

> دوستان عزیز ، تخصص اصلی من و همچنین موضوع پایان نامه ام در رابطه به پیاده سازی و تحلیل سرعت محیط های GRID و پردازش و محاسبات به روش GRID است.
> 
> اگر سوالی داشتید من در خدمتم ، همینجا مطرح کنید تا با هم حلش کنیم


با عرض سلام و احترام
من هم دارم روي اين موضوع كار ميكنم
همونطور كه ميدونيد اين موضوع بسيار گسترده است. من در زمينه Replica  و Replication management كار ميكنم.
آيا شما در اين زمينه كار كرده ايد؟ مقاله يا رفرنس سراغ داريد؟

----------


## manvaputra

با سلام Grid  و Cloud یه فرق کاملا اساسی دارن با هم:
در Grid تعدادی کامپیوتر با هم در جهت حل یک مسئله کار می کنن. به عبارت دیگه هدف از تشکیل گرید تک منظورست مثلا فراهم کردن منابع کافی برای انجام یک پروژه بزرگ . در واقع در یک شبکه گرید یک کار بزرگ به کارهای کوچک تر تقسیم میشه و هر کدوم رو یک کامپیوتر انجام میشه و در نهایت نتایج با هم ترکیب میشه تا نتیجه نهایی بدست بیاد. حالا نکته در اینجاست که برای این کار شکا حتما باید از نرم افزار هایی استفاده کنید که قابلیت تفسیم یک کار بزرگ به کار های کوچک و بقیه ماجرا رو بده.  
از طرف دیگه توی مبحث CLOUD شما احتیاجی به شکستن یک کار بزرگ به کارای کوچیک و همچنین به کار بردن نرم افزارهای خاص برای مدیریت این قضیه ندارید. در واقع تمام کامپیوترهایی که تحت ساختار CLOUD دارن به شما خدمات میدن به شکل یک سیستم واحد دیده میشن نه به صورت کامپیوترهای مجزایی که دارن با هم کار می کنن (گرید)

حالا دو تا نکته:
1- در یک شبکه گیرید در صورت بروز مشکل در یک کامپیوتر ( یا نود یا نرم افزار) کل شبکه و فرآیند  پردازش ممکنه دچار مشکل بشه. (در CLOUD اینظور نیست) 
2- یک شبکه گرید می تونه روی بستری از CLOUD پیاده سازی بشه .

----------


## mitra_rahmani

سلام
من می خوام رو مبحث مدیریت منابع در گرید کامپیوتینگ
(زمانبندی=broker)کار کنم و با نرم افزار آنکا پیاده سازیش کنم
اما نمی دنم چطور و از کجا شروع کنم
ممنون می شم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## username5587

سلام دوست عزیز من در مورد امنیت گرید اطلاعاتی میخواستم.

----------


## elina

سلام 
مرسی از مطالب با ارزشتون  :لبخند: 
میشه در مورد CloudSim  هم یه توضیحاتی بدین ؟ چه کامپوننت هایی داره و چه کارایی میتونه بکنه ؟

----------


## baby of nature

سلام ممنون از مطالب مفیدتون.
من دید دقیقی از تفاوت cloud و grid  نداشتم مطالبتون خیلی بم کمک کرد.
من عنوان پروژه ی پایانیم مقایسه الگوریتم های زمانبندی در Cloud  و پیاده سازی یکیشونه.
آیا این الگوریتم ها در cloud و grid  یکین؟
چطور میشه یه الگوریتمو تو cloud پیاده سازی کرد.
ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید .خیلی به کمک احتیاج دارم

----------


## eli jon

> سلام دوست عزیز . خسته نباشید.
> من ترم قبل شبکه پیشرفته(کارشناسی ارشد) داشتم.موضوع ارائه ام هم در مورد زمانبندی گرید بود.حالا رسیدیم به مرحله پیاده سازی. استاد هم میگه باید یه ایده بدید و ضمنا نتایج شبیه سازیشو میخواد که هیچ میگه باید حتما یه مقاله هم بنویسید.خلاصه از اول ترم کارمون شده فقط تحقیق در مورد زمانبندی گرید.
> با هزار بدبختی نرم افزار شبیه سازیشو گیر آوردم.حتما باهاش کار کردین.اسمش گرید سیم هستش. حالا مونده ایده اونم پیداش کردم.میخوام با ترکیب دو الگوریتم فازی و مورچگان زمانبندی رو شبیه سازی کنم.ولی دیگه کم آوردم.نمیدونم چه جوری شروع کنم.خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید.


با سلام
من می خواستم موضوع پایان ناممو در  مورد زمانبندی وظایف در گرید کامپیوتینگ بردارم اگه ممکنه نتایج کارتونو برام بذارین
خیلی ممنون

----------


## n.afshin

سلام دوستان موضوع پایانامه ارشد من در مورد سیستم های توزیع شده است، برای پیاده سازی باید از محیط گریدسیم استفاده کنم آیا مطلب یا کتاب آموزشی دراین مورد دارین؟؟؟ از نصب تا استفاده از کلاسهای گرید؟!! :متفکر: 
همین الان توی مرحله نصبش هم با مشکل مواجه شدم  :ناراحت: 
در حال حاضر netbeans و JDK رو نصب کردم اما نمیدونم گرید سیم رو چطور به netbeans اضافه کنم؟

----------


## mitra_rahmani

در اینترنت کلی مطلب در مورد نصب و کار کردن با گرید سیم آمده است. احتیاجی به نصب گرید سیم نیست نکته مهم اینه که باید در netbeans گرید سیم را  Import  کنید

----------


## mitra_rahmani

به نظر من اول باید الگوریتم مورچه  و الگوریتم فازی را که به زبانهای مختلفی نوشته شده اند مثلا با مطلب نوشته شده اند را برگردونید به زبانی که می خواهیی با گرید سیم شبیه سازی شو انجام بدید. با اجرای این دو الگوریتم روی گرید سیم به راحتی می توانید کار را ادامه دهید

----------


## mitra_rahmani

> سلام دوستان موضوع پایانامه ارشد من در مورد سیستم های توزیع شده است، برای پیاده سازی باید از محیط گریدسیم استفاده کنم آیا مطلب یا کتاب آموزشی دراین مورد دارین؟؟؟ از نصب تا استفاده از کلاسهای گرید؟!!
> همین الان توی مرحله نصبش هم با مشکل مواجه شدم 
> در حال حاضر netbeans و JDK رو نصب کردم اما نمیدونم گرید سیم رو چطور به netbeans اضافه کنم؟





در اینترنت کلی مطلب در مورد نصب و کار کردن با گرید سیم آمده است. احتیاجی به نصب گرید سیم نیست نکته مهم اینه که باید در netbeans گرید سیم را  Import  کنید

----------


## mitra_rahmani

> با سلام
> من می خواستم موضوع پایان ناممو در  مورد زمانبندی وظایف در گرید کامپیوتینگ بردارم اگه ممکنه نتایج کارتونو برام بذارین
> خیلی ممنون


 به نظر من اول باید الگوریتم مورچه و الگوریتم فازی را که به زبانهای مختلفی نوشته شده اند مثلا با مطلب نوشته شده اند را برگردونید به زبانی که می خواهیی با گرید سیم شبیه سازی شو انجام بدید. با اجرای این دو الگوریتم روی گرید سیم به راحتی می توانید کار را ادامه دهید

----------


## n.afshin

> دوستان عزیز ، تخصص اصلی من و همچنین موضوع پایان نامه ام در رابطه به پیاده سازی و تحلیل سرعت محیط های GRID و پردازش و محاسبات به روش GRID است.
> 
> اگر سوالی داشتید من در خدمتم ، همینجا مطرح کنید تا با هم حلش کنیم


از دوستان کسی با شبیه سازی توان و یا انرژی در محیط گریدسیم آشنایی داره؟
ممنون

----------


## mohammad.oud

سلام دوستان.
متاسفانه نمیتونم در موردهای کلی کمک زیادی بکنم چون نیاز که خود دوستان داکیومنت ها و هلپ های گریدسیم و ... رو خونده باشن.
برای کسب اطلاعات در مورد گریدسیم از نصب گرفته تا برنامه نویسی و ... میتونید به لینکی که در پایین آوردم مراجعه کنید.
موفق باشید
http://www.cloudbus.org/gridsim

----------


## z.bali

سلام
موضوع پایان نامه ارشد من تخصیص منبع در ابر هست. من برای پیاده سازی باید از aneka استفاده کنم. طبق manual پیش رفتم اما اصلا موفق به ساخت ابر و ... نمیشم. میخواستم بدونم میتونید مرحله به مرحله کار با این ابزارو شرح بدین؟ یا کسیو که باهاش کار کرده رو معرفی کنید؟

----------


## هماورد

> آها 
> 
> من بطور تخصصی روی  سیستم عامل *ویندوز* ، برنامه نویسی به روش *Thread*  در پلتفرم *Alchemi * و *Aneka*  کار کردم  در استاندارد GRIDBUS


سلام من باید یک مقاله که با alchemi پیاده سازی کنم اما بلد نیستم چه کار باید بکنم alchemi manager & alchemi executer را نصب کردم تابع و کلاس بلدم اما نمی دونم چه جوری باید بنویسم میشه راهنماییم کنید  :افسرده:

----------


## mohammad.oud

> سلام من باید یک مقاله که با alchemi پیاده سازی کنم اما بلد نیستم چه کار باید بکنم alchemi manager & alchemi executer را نصب کردم تابع و کلاس بلدم اما نمی دونم چه جوری باید بنویسم میشه راهنماییم کنید



سلام دوست من. خیلی سادست.
1- فقط یادتون باشه که آخرین نسخه الچمی رو نصب کنید. نسخه های قبلیش روی ویندوز 7 نصب نمی‌شه. و اگه نصب هم بشه کار نمیکنه. (نسخه آخرش روی sourceforge.net بود. الان هم فکر کنم همونجا پیداش کنید.)

2- اگر درست یادم باشه باید sql server اکسپرس رو نصب کنید. یه برنامه تست هم روی وبسایت هست که وقتی برنامه های الچمی رو نصب کردید باید اجراش کنید و اگه اعلام موفقیت داد. یعنی درست نصب شده.

3- چندتا سمپل کد روی وبسایتش هست مثل محاسبه عدد پی و عدد اول و ... که میتونید دریافت کنید و نحوه استفاده از توابع و کلاسهای گرید رو از روی مثال یاد بگیرید. بعلاوه داکیومنت کامل راهنمای کلاس های گرید روی الچمی هم روی وبسایتش هست که برای پیدا کردن جزئیات میتونید بهش مراجعه کنید.)

----------


## My_Dear

با سلام به همگی. عذخواهی می کنم وسط بحث شما وارد می شم.
بنده نیاز به یه کتاب آموزشی یا راهنمایی چیزی در مورد شبیه ساز Gridsim می گردم. کسی از دوستان می تونه به من کمک کنه؟

----------


## هماورد

سلام 
خیلی ممنون از کمکتون
نصب کردم یک برنامه هم نوشتم اما همه اجرا نمیده میشه برنامه رو بدم چک کنید نه خروجی می ده وقتی break point  می گذاشتم متوجه شدم اصلا gthread  ها start نمی شه نمی فهمم مشکل از چیه error هم نمی ده

----------


## somimo

سلام

من درمورد گرید پروژه ای دارم که خیلی فوری نیاز به کمک دارم .مربوط به بهینه سازی اون میشه.لطفا اگر کسی میتونه کمک بکنه به اطلاع بده 
من ایمیلمو میذارم

micro_cloud@yahoo.com

----------


## azarsrv

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
می خواستم بدوم نرم افزار Aneka چیکار میکنه و آیا آموزشی راجع بهش دارید قربان همگی شما عزیزان خیلی لازم دارم

----------


## hamid_shabahang

> دوستان عزیز ، تخصص اصلی من و همچنین موضوع پایان نامه ام در رابطه به پیاده سازی و تحلیل سرعت محیط های GRID و پردازش و محاسبات به روش GRID است.
> 
> اگر سوالی داشتید من در خدمتم ، همینجا مطرح کنید تا با هم حلش کنیم


 سلام بزرگوار
موضوع پایان نامه ارشد من overlay network (شبکه های همپوشان) هست که استادمون گفته  در زمینه گرید این شبکه ها کار کنم اما من موضوعی را پیدا نکردم که اولا خیلی کدنویسی داخلش نداشته باشه ( بیشتر حالت شبکه ای باشه) دوما بشه در موردش پایان نامه درآورد . لطفا کمکم کن.

----------


## 14mahsa

_سلام 
مرسی از مطالبتون...
_

----------


## m_gh660

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان
پروژه بنده درباره بهبود زمانبندی گرید با استفاده از یکی از الگوریتم های موجود (نرو فازی) میباشد.
لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید. و یا نمونه کار برایم ارسال نمایید.
ایمیل بنده: m_gh660@yahoo.com
با تشکر فراوان.

----------


## pransa

> دوستان عزیز ، تخصص اصلی من و همچنین موضوع پایان نامه ام در رابطه به پیاده سازی و تحلیل سرعت محیط های GRID و پردازش و محاسبات به روش GRID است.
> 
> اگر سوالی داشتید من در خدمتم ، همینجا مطرح کنید تا با هم حلش کنیم


سلام
پايان نامه ي من راجب زمانبندي كار در گريد محاسباتي هست. ميخوام با گريدسيم شبيه سازي كنم ولي حتي نصبش رو هم بلد نيستم! netbeans و JDK 7 رو نصب كردم ولي نميدونم ديگه چطور بايد ادامه بدم.
لطفا اگه آموزش ترجيحا فارسي از نصب و كار با گريد سيم داريد به ايميلم بفرستيد. خيلي نياز فوري دارم :(
nazpari_3009@yahoo.com

----------


## ghadirasghari

> دوستان عزیز ، تخصص اصلی من و همچنین موضوع پایان نامه ام در رابطه به پیاده سازی و تحلیل سرعت محیط های GRID و پردازش و محاسبات به روش GRID است.
> 
> اگر سوالی داشتید من در خدمتم ، همینجا مطرح کنید تا با هم حلش کنیم


من این ترم سمینار دارم...دوست دارم تو این موضوع ها کار کنم...
خوب هست>؟
میشه راهنماییم کنید؟

----------


## ghadirasghari

> سلام
> پايان نامه ي من راجب زمانبندي كار در گريد محاسباتي هست. ميخوام با گريدسيم شبيه سازي كنم ولي حتي نصبش رو هم بلد نيستم! netbeans و JDK 7 رو نصب كردم ولي نميدونم ديگه چطور بايد ادامه بدم.
> لطفا اگه آموزش ترجيحا فارسي از نصب و كار با گريد سيم داريد به ايميلم بفرستيد. خيلي نياز فوري دارم :(
> nazpari_3009@yahoo.com


منم یه ارائه با عنوان توضیح دادن درباره یکی از نرم افزار های شبیه سازی...
ميخوام با گريدسيم شبيه سازي كنم ولي حتي نصبش رو هم بلد نيستم!
لطفا اگه آموزش ترجيحا فارسي از نصب و كار با گريد سيم داريد به ايميلم بفرستيد. خيلي نياز فوري دارم :(
asghari_vahid@yahoo.com

----------


## mohandes lili

با سلام


موضوع پایانامم زمانبندی کارها در گرید هست....میتونید کمکم کنید تا شروع به کار کنم؟
راستش نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم و فقط وقت تلف میکنم!
خواهش میکنم کمک کنید :گریه:  :گریه:  :افسرده:

----------


## mohandes lili

با سلام

موضوع پایانامم زمانبندی کارها در گرید هست....میتونید کمکم کنید تا شروع به کار کنم؟
راستش نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم و فقط وقت تلف میکنم!
خواهش میکنم کمک کنید

----------


## عالمه متانی

سلام وقت بخیر
موضوع پایان نامه ی من راجع به تخصیص منابع در گرید هست. به نظرتون چه شبیه سازی برای شبیه سازی مناسب هست؟ گریدسیم چطوره؟

----------


## عالمه متانی

سلام موضوع پایان نامه ی منم راجع به زمانبندی  کارها در گرید هستش. منم خیلی سردرگمم. نمیدونم برای شبیه سازی از چه شبیه سازی استفاده کنم دارم در مورد شبیه ساز گریدسیم تحقیق می کنم اما نمیدونم مناسب هست یا نه.

----------


## ashkanah

سلام
وضوع پایان نامم در مورد service discovery in peer to peer cloud  هست و نمیدونم برای شبیه سازی از چه شبیه سازی استفاده کنم. از دوستان می خوام اگه کسی در این زمینه آشنایی داره به من کمک کنه.

----------


## dell.mordeh

سلام من می خوام یک grid sim نصب کنم اما نمی دونم روی این سیستم های معمولی میشه یا نه ؟لطفا راهنماییم کنید که ایا به نرم افزار خاصی نیازه ؟؟؟؟؟
در ضمن استادمون از ما خواسته یک مقاله در مورد زمانبندی گرید تو یک کنفرانس ارایه بدیم از کجا باید شروع کنم کسی هست کمکم میکنه ؟

----------

